# I thought it had gone....



## LizW (Sep 20, 2012)

Early this year I suddenly started having numerous bowel movements a day when my usual pattern had been once in the morning and that was it. After a while I went to the doctor and had all the usual tests - blood, colonscopy etc, which didn't show anything else so IBS was the diagnosis. At the same time I was also registered under the hospital for an ovarian cyst which was getting larger and larger. At this time I was in considerable pain but didn't know if it was the IBS or the cyst. The gastro put me on 10mg Citalopram to see if that would help the IBS pain and I was also taking 6 paracetamol a day but still in a lot of pain. I finally convinced the gynae to operate to take out the cyst as I was due to have an overseas holiday and was worried if it might burst whilst I was away. Anyway had the cyst and ovary removed and the surgeon found a lot of endometriosis which was removed at the same time. Following recovery from the operation I didn't have anymore stomach pain and my bowels went back to normal - I therefore convinced myself that I'd never had IBS and it was all to do with the cyst and endometriosis.Well 4 months on from my operation my overactive bowels have started again - I admit the pain isn't quite as bad this time but I can't believe it is back. My doctor just presumes its another IBS flare up and can't explain why it went away completely after my operation and has put me back on the Citaopram, which I stopped taking.I'm sick of being tied to the toilet - I can have a bowel movement up to 8 times a day.


----------



## pukka (Nov 28, 2004)

Lizw,I have endo, IBS- C and a fibroid. All were under control until recently. It is difficult because all three cause bloating and that is my major symptom. I was able to keep it under control (endo and IBS) for four plus years, but now it is back. I am not sure which of one is acting up, so I have to start the process all over again. I thought I had my IBS- C under control with my nightly probiotic mix (yogurt/benefiber/8-10 prunes), but in the last few weeks I noticed that my nightly mix is not working. It is very frustrating, I feel your pain. I have had long periods of time without an IBS- C flare (more than six months) and then all of a sudden it started again out of nowhere.


----------

